# ruby problem // env: ruby: No such file or directory



## parcival (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi all,

*I* have here a s_cr_ipt with Ruby. On the console this script works without any problem, but not with a call from Zabbix.

The first line in this script start_s_ with:

```
#!/usr/bin/env ruby
```

But why can Zabbix not find Ruby?

Any help here?
thx
Thanks,
Stefan


----------



## SirDice (Jul 30, 2014)

Your zabbix user doesn't have /usr/local/bin/ in its path.


----------



## fonz (Jul 30, 2014)

parcival said:
			
		

> But why can Zabbix not find Ruby?


Ask Silvio  §e (Sorry, I couldn't resist.)


----------



## parcival (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi @SirDice,

A Zabbix standard installation ha_s_ this user:

```
zabbix:*:122:122:Zabbix NMS:/nonexistent:/usr/sbin/nologin
```
How to assign the path?


----------



## parcival (Jul 30, 2014)

Short information, with 
	
	



```
#!/usr/local/bin/ruby
```
 the script works with Zabbix.


----------

